# Reason Friktion midi learn



## Leandro Gardini (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi there,

I can't find the answer anywhere.
I am using Friktion but I don't know how to assign midi CCs to the parameters. How can I use the midi learn function or anything similar on this rack?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 16, 2020)

In the Reason VST or the DAW standalone? In the VST it AFAIK your DAW's job to do that.
In Live (10 or 11) I use Live's own MIDI learn to assign the knobs of Reason's plugins.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 16, 2020)

leogardini said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I can't find the answer anywhere.
> I am using Friktion but I don't know how to assign midi CCs to the parameters. How can I use the midi learn function or anything similar on this rack?


Frankly, I cannot wait to hear you do cool stuff with Friktion!

Someone help this genius, quick. @lychee ?


----------



## José Herring (Nov 16, 2020)

leogardini said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I can't find the answer anywhere.
> I am using Friktion but I don't know how to assign midi CCs to the parameters. How can I use the midi learn function or anything similar on this rack?



If you are using Reason standalone it is done with "Edit Remote Override Mapping". 

I will check in a moment to see how to do it with the Rack Plugin.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 16, 2020)

With the Rack Plugin you have to do it through your DAW as mentioned. I'm trying in Cubase and it is tricky but doable. 

Next I will try to see if I set it up in Reason if the automation will transfer to the Rack Plugin in Cubase.


----------



## lychee (Nov 16, 2020)

This is one of the default of the Reason Rack, there is no midi learn in the program.

As said above, you have to look for the CCs via the DAW, or put the parameters that you want to control in the boxes at the bottom of the plugin (if there is room, because there are only 4).

There are also some knobs that you can set directly, like vibrato or sustain.

Last solution (which I use to create ensemble), put Friktion in a combinator, it's a midi rack that allows you to control all the parameters of what you slide inside.

There, I hope I was able to help you?



José Herring said:


> Next I will try to see if I set it up in Reason if the automation will transfer to the Rack Plugin in Cubase.




Yes it does in Cakewalk, there is no reason (lol) that this should not work in Cubase.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello guys, thank you!

I am using Reason as a VST plugin.
I've been watching several tutorials, but the problem is that all of them show how to assign a fader or knob to an external midi controller where you have to physically touch it when in the learn mode.
My midi keyboard is very simple and has only modulation and pitch bend. Do you know how I can assign faders and knobs to a midi CC without the need to touch it?


----------

